# Me eché la llanta derecha



## Rodal

Me pregunto si conocen la expresión "_me eché la llanta_" ya que no la veo en ninguna de las acepciones de echar.

Significa (al menos en Chile) averié la llanta por acción propia.  Iba manejando y me eché la llanta al virar a la derecha y estrellarme contra la cuneta.

También he escuchado decir "pitiar", "me pitié la llanta derecha".

¿Cómo lo dicen ustedes en sus respectivos países?

Les agradezco sus aportes.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Me tiré* la llanta al girar...

* Quizá sólo en Bogotá y alrededores... (?)


----------



## S.V.

Ajá, _echarse_ es 'estropear' o incluso 'matar', coloquialmente.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Sin contexto, yo no lo entendería. En México, "echar" debe ir acompañado de "perder" para dar la idea de descompuesto_ (echar a perder/se echó a perder)_.
Sobre lo ocurrido, algunas personas podrían decir, usando expresiones muy coloquiales: "_me llevé la llanta_", "_fregué la llanta_", "_eché a perder la llanta_", "_jodí la llanta_", "_chingué la llanta_", "_le di en la torre a la llanta_", "_le di en la madre a la llanta_", "_arruiné la llanta_", y bueno, también lo que me ha faltado por escuchar...
Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

Saúl Ortega said:


> Me tiré* la llanta al girar...
> 
> * Quizá sólo en Bogotá y alrededores... (?)



Por estos lados de Colombia también se usa: "Me* tiré *la llanta...", "*volví mierda* la lllanta...".


----------



## Lola990

Pero yo en Bogotá también he escuchado que usan el término "echar" como sinónimo de "me tiré". 

Ejemplo: ¡Uyy parce, me *eché *el parcial!


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Lola990 said:


> Pero yo en Bogotá también he escuchado que usan el término "echar" como sinónimo de "me tiré".
> 
> Ejemplo: ¡Uyy parce, me *eché *el parcial!


Tienes razón. Pero diría que sólo en un contexto académico, como el que mencionas.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, diría que lo común es "*reventé* la llanta...", pero seguro que habrá más formas de decirlo.

Saludos._


----------



## Aviador

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, diría que lo común es "*reventé* la llanta..."...


¿Segura, estimada Calambur? Hasta donde yo sé, igual que en Chile, en Argentina es imposible que se reviente una llanta porque son de metal. Los que sí se pueden reventar son los neumáticos.
Imagino que en su consulta el chileno Rodal se refiere efectivamente a una llanta, es decir al aro metálico de una rueda alrededor del cual va el neumático. Si no, tendría que concluir que su castellano ya está influido por el de los hispanohablantes de otros lugares de Hispanoamérica en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Orbayu

En España "*me cargué* la llanta" o "*jodí* la llanta".


----------



## oa2169

Aviador said:


> Hasta donde yo sé, igual que en Chile, en Argentina es imposible que se reviente una llanta porque son de metal. Los que sí se pueden reventar son los neumáticos.



¡Sorpresa! A esa parte metálica por acá la llamamos *rin* y a los neumáticos los llamamos *llanta*. "Me tiré la llanta" se refiere a que "dañé el neumático", de otra forma diríamos "me tiré el rin de la llanta trasera izquierda"

Miren esto del DLE:

*rin2
Del ingl. rim.*

1. m. Arg., Col., Ec., Guat., Hond., Méx., Nic., Pan. y Ven. Pieza metálica central de la rueda de un vehículo, sobre la que va montado el neumático.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


_*llanta2*_
_*Por yanta, del fr. jante.*_

4. f. Am. neumático.


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> ¿Segura, estimada Calambur? Hasta donde yo sé, igual que en Chile, en Argentina es imposible que se reviente una llanta porque son de metal. Los que sí se pueden reventar son los neumáticos.


Tenés toda la razón: revientan los neumáticos, no las llantas.
(Ignorancia mía de cómo se llaman las partes de una rueda.)

¿Y entonces cómo diríamos tratándose de una llanta?
No sé cómo dicen los hombres, que en general saben más de estas cosas. Yo diría* rompí/hice bolsa* la llanta.

Un saludo._


----------



## S.V.

La ASALE dice que en Chile también le dicen _llanta_. 

*llanta. *
*I. 1. *f. _Mx_, _Gu_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _PR_, _Co_, _Ec_, _Pe_, _Bo_, *Ch*, _Py_, _Ar_, _Ur._ _En la rueda de un vehículo_, parte externa de caucho que roza con el suelo. pop. ​Y ahora que recuerdo, creo que también se usa como intransitivo: "_se me echó la llanta_".


----------



## Señor K

No soy experto automovilístico y siempre asumí que llanta era sinónimo de neumático. Y, por lo que veo, así es.

De más está decir que yo entiendo perfectamente lo de "echarse algo" (o a alguien...).


----------



## Aviador

Ya, oa2169, pero América es muy grande y en *esta* parte de América (y también en España) _llanta_ *no* es la pieza toroidal de caucho inflada de una rueda. A esto lo llamamos _neumático_:


> *neumático, ca*
> Del lat. _pneumatĭcus_ 'relativo al aire', y este del gr. πνευματικός _pneumatikós._
> *...*
> *2. *m. Pieza de caucho con cámara de aire o sin ella, que se monta sobre la llanta de una rueda.
> *...*
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Hasta donde yo sé, en Argentina, Chile, Paraguay y Uruguay, además de España, esta pieza nunca recibe el nombre de _llanta_ porque ese es el nombre de otra cosa, de lo que tú llamas _rin_.



S.V. said:


> La ASALE dice que en Chile también le dicen _llanta_.
> 
> *llanta. *
> *I. 1. *f. _Mx_, _Gu_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _PR_, _Co_, _Ec_, _Pe_, _Bo_, *Ch*, _Py_, _Ar_, _Ur._ _En la rueda de un vehículo_, parte externa de caucho que roza con el suelo. pop. ​Y ahora que recuerdo, creo que también se usa como intransitivo: "_se me echó la llanta_".


Ese diccionario contiene muchos errores respecto de Chile. Ya he denunciado algunos en estos foros. Éste es otro de esos errores.



Señor K said:


> No soy experto automovilístico y siempre asumí que llanta era sinónimo de neumático. Y, por lo que veo, así es...


Sí, pero no en Chile.


----------



## Rodal

Aviador said:


> Imagino que en su consulta el chileno Rodal se refiere efectivamente a una llanta, es decir al aro metálico de una rueda alrededor del cual va el neumático.



En realidad me refería al neumático de la rueda y no al aro metálico ya que en Estados Unidos se le dice llanta al neumático. No sabía que la llanta podría ser también el "rim".


----------



## JeSuisSnob

A diferencia de MiguelitOOO, yo sí entendería la oración en ese sentido que has propuesto, Rodal.

Una manera más de decirlo en español mexicano: _se me ponchó la llanta derecha.
_
Aquí hay un interesante artículo de José Moreno de Alba acerca de la diferencia regional de uso en cuanto a _llanta_ y _rin. _


----------



## Señor K

No quiero entrar en polémicas aquí (bueno, quizás un poquito), pero ¿estás seguro, Aviador, que por lo menos actualmente la gente común y corriente no equipara ambos términos? No estoy diciendo que sea correcto o no, sólo que tengo la impresión que la gente tiende a considerarlos sinónimos.


----------



## Aviador

Señor K said:


> No quiero entrar en polémicas aquí (bueno, quizás un poquito), pero ¿estás seguro, Aviador, que por lo menos actualmente la gente común y corriente no equipara ambos términos? No estoy diciendo que sea correcto o no, sólo que tengo la impresión que la gente tiende a considerarlos sinónimos.


Estoy seguro de que los términos _llanta_ y _neumático_ en Chile los ha usado siempre todo el mundo, expertos o legos, de cualquier nivel de instrucción, según lo muestro en estas fotos:


 

Si hay un cambio reciente en la forma en que se usan estas nomenclaturas, lo desconozco, nunca he oído a nadie usarlos de forma diferente.
Si se hace una búsqueda avanzada en el omnipresente Google, limitándola a palabras exactas, Chile y sitios .cl, se obtiene lo siguiente: llantas; neumáticos. Es interesante lo que se muestra en las páginas de resultados por "Imágenes".
También son interesantes los enlaces a sitios de tiendas distribuidoras de neumáticos y llantas y de comercio por internet que aparecen entre esos resultados. Confirman que en Chile _llanta_ y _neumático_ son dos cosas bien diferentes.
Ahora bien, eso no quita que algunos, más atentos a los términos empleados en los programas y doblajes para televisión hechos en otros lugares de Hispanoamérica o a la forma de hablar de los numerosos inmigrantes que recibe actualmente nuestro país entiendan que, por ejemplo,  con "llanta" se refieren en realidad a los neumáticos, pero no es el significado que en el castellano de Chile tiene ese término.


----------



## Janis Joplin

_*Me eché la llanta*_ es la expresión que usaríamos para decir que dañé el neumático. Y hay otra peor en las mismas circunstancias: *Se me ponchó la llanta.*

No sabría decir si se usa en todo México pero al menos sí por estos lares.


----------



## Rodal

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas a este hilo.  Me queda claro entonces que este dicho se entiende entre la mayoría de los hispanos.


----------



## chileno

Aviador, estás en lo correcto, pero de niño conocía a los neumáticos por "llantas", por lo menos de la bicicleta. Y todo el mundo lo hacía igual.
?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Señor K said:


> De más está decir que yo entiendo perfectamente lo de "echarse algo" (o a alguien...).



Je je je, "echarse a alguien" significa matar a alguien y otra cosa que no tiene nada que ver con echarse una llanta.


----------



## franzjekill

La hice mierda, la reventé, la hice carozo, la hice puré, la hice pomada, la destrocé, la hice moco, la hice papilla. La potencia sin control...


----------



## Señor K

Janis Joplin said:


> Je je je, "echarse a alguien" significa matar a alguien y otra cosa que no tiene nada que ver con echarse una llanta.



 Exaaaacto, mi querida Janis.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Para mí:

El aro metálico se llama _rin_.
El caucho blando inflable que contiene el aire se llama _neumático_.
El caucho duro que proteje al blando se llama _coraza_.
Las tres cosas ensambladas forman una _llanta_.


----------



## oa2169

Saúl: Hasta donde yo sé, las llantas ya no se fabrican con caucho blando inflable. Ahora se llaman sellomáticas, es decir, sin ese caucho.

Por eso decía yo que a la parte de caucho (duro) la llamamos llanta y a la parte metálica, rin.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

oa2169 said:


> Saúl: Hasta donde yo sé, las llantas ya no se fabrican con caucho blando inflable. Ahora se llaman sellomáticas, es decir, sin ese caucho.
> 
> Por eso decía yo que a la parte de caucho (duro) la llamamos llanta y a la parte metálica, rin.


La llamaras llanta tú. Yo no.

Repito: para mí, llanta son las dos o tres cosas ensambladas.


----------



## Janis Joplin

oa2169 said:


> Saúl: Hasta donde yo sé, las llantas ya no se fabrican con caucho blando inflable. Ahora se llaman sellomáticas, es decir, sin ese caucho.
> 
> Por eso decía yo que a la parte de caucho (duro) la llamamos llanta y a la parte metálica, rin.



Igual por acá.


----------



## Aviador

Saúl Ortega said:


> ... Repito: para mí, llanta son las dos o tres cosas ensambladas.


Eso aquí es una _rueda_, el conjunto de neumático y llanta.


----------



## S.V.

No, no, no. Las _llantas_ son las de Año Nuevo, tras yantar lo que tres personas. La lonjita, o _lov hándel_.


----------



## Aviador

S.V. said:


> No, no, no. Las _llantas_ son las de Año Nuevo, tras yantar lo que tres personas. La lonjita, o _lov hándel_.


Aquí esos son _rollos_ o _michelines_.


----------



## oa2169

Gracias, Aviador. No había entendido lo que dijo S.V. pero con lo que dijiste, queda claro.


----------

